# spotted at the Edinburgh Tri



## laurence (7 Jan 2008)

i saw this zooming around Holyrood park on New Year's day and managed to get a snap of it


----------



## Crackle (7 Jan 2008)

That's terrible: Beards like that shouldn't be allowed!


----------



## laurence (7 Jan 2008)

yeah... and the shorts.

i hadn't noticed the shorts (or beard) as i'd spotted the bike first. they had to do 3 laps of the park, so i got a chance to snap a snap of the bike... it was only when i looked at the picture afterwards... the horror!

i was intrigued by the bike though.


----------



## John the Monkey (7 Jan 2008)

Oddly enough, I saw my first trike today, heading out of Crewe at the ungodly hour I was walking the other way to the station. Its rider was dressed more modestly, however.

Laurence, one of the interesting things about trikes (and recumbents, so far as I've seen) is the amount of room they are given by motorists - it's as though something so unfamiliar to the driver shocks them into remembering Highway Code Rule 163


----------



## Crackle (7 Jan 2008)

laurence said:


> yeah... and the shorts.



He's wearing shorts!


----------



## andygates (7 Jan 2008)

He's probably only just got out of a swimming pool!


----------



## laurence (7 Jan 2008)

indeed, andy. think it was drier in the pool!


----------



## andygates (7 Jan 2008)

His aero tuck's as bad as mine! But kudos for racing with a probable hangover on such a filthy day!


----------



## Arch (7 Jan 2008)

Upright trike racing is a sight to see - riders have to lean on the bends to avoid tipping over, and somehow it just looks more fast and furious than two wheelers...


----------



## mickle (7 Jan 2008)

I once witnessed a tricyclist tandem stoker burn his bum cheek on the inside wheel in the first corner at Eastway. It also pulled his shorts down and meant that he couldn't get back in the saddle!


----------



## mickle (7 Jan 2008)

Hilldodger said:


> It wasn't you, was it?



Nope. I cannie ride tandem!


----------



## Twenty Inch (9 Jan 2008)

I once saw someone doing the cycle leg of the London Tri on a Brompton.

He didn't win.


----------

